
Show HN: Home Buying List – list of stuff you need to do to buy a house (in CA) - husseiny
http://www.homebuyinglist.com
======
husseiny
I recently bought a house in California and had to endure a pretty un-
organized, stressful, unclear and unknown 30 day journey to get there. I kept
asking all of the involved parties for a clear roadmap, checklist, etc but
none seem to have a good one that covered the process end to end so I figure I
would put one together now that I am done with the process.

I plan on updating and adding more to this soon but am looking for early
feedback on the set up of the site, navigation, clarity, etc.

Any early feedback would be great!

[http://www.homebuyinglist.com](http://www.homebuyinglist.com)

THANKS! Hussein

------
mkempe
In checklist mode, yellow text on white background is hard to read.

~~~
Mz
^ Agreed. Damn near impossible if you are old and have eyesight issues.

Related: The link on the landing page above to "checklist" in the sentence
saying you can check out the checklist version does not show as a link. I had
to move my cursor across it and look for the hover mode to appear indicating
something was clickable.

~~~
husseiny
Good point, fixed :) (and thank you)

~~~
Mz
Better -- I can read the list -- but I actually do not like the stark blue-
white/white-blue color scheme. It is hard on the eyes and glaring.

Off white, like #00000f, might work better to cut the glare. I am medically
handicapped and frequently run a fever. When I am feverish, I will just close
the browser and not use a site this bright. It's blinding.

~~~
husseiny
Wow, sorry to hear that. Interesting perspective tho, I changed the colors but
not sure you mean to say: #00000f that is on the black side.

~~~
Mz
Er, maybe that should have said #fffff0. Whoops.

Edit: Yes, that doesn't make me cringe. Much better.

